# Trigger / Timer etc



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am trying to figure out an easy way to accomplish what i would like to do.

I am building a reaper to go with my new countdown sign.. I would like his head to turn from side to side.. ( I know thats the easy part) using a small motor of some sort slowly.. 

Now heres the trick.. 

I would like it to make 1 motion from say left to right or right to left.. then stop and wait for approximately 5-15 minutes ( adjustable would be best).. 

Whats my best ways to accomplish this ?? Ideally it would be DC powered motor and control mech so i can also run some LEDs for the eyes off the same setup ( but otherwise i will just battery the LEDS ) since they will run for along time on a single 9 volt.


Ideas?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Servo, my $10 VLC DIY prop controller and a 4.5V battery pack. The kit will drive the LEDs as well with fading if you want.

Servo = $15, VLC Prop Controller = $10, LEDs = $2, Battery Box = $4


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you have a link to your $10 VLC DIY prop controller?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

http://www.ipprofessional.com.au/VLC Servo Controller.pdf

Need to re-edit - lost the code from the last page.

An Axe024 kit would also do the job.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty darn awesome tutorial. And very clearly written. What is the place you prefer to buy the axe supplies from?

scream, what fritz posted may be exactly the thing to try.

You may also try using a deer motor. If the deer motor travels to a spot where it meets too much resistance, it automatically reverses. You can make use of that by placing an obstacle such as a nail in the path on both sides, so : forward- obstacle- reverse- obstacle- forward, etc. It is AC though.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

So to be clear, the $10 servo controller has to be built and is not for sale. Or did I read wrong?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Allen, it looks like a kit with very simple soldering. I'm VERY tech challenged, but I'm excited because I can actually follow this tutorial!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks interesting.. Any suggestion on servos ? And where would i procure such parts ?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For servos I do servocity.com


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

This looks like something fairly easy to do and I'm definately up for giving it a shot


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Would something like this work?
http://servocity.com/html/hs-311_standard.html

I have no idea how much torque i would need to move a standard sized skull ( can be a bucky skull or a foam one ) Bucky would obviously be nicer but its alot heavier


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That should be fine (if not a little overkill) for a foam skull. Can't argue with a great price of under $10 though.

For a bucky skull, someone correct me if I'm incorrect, but I personally would not go anything less than a HS-425BB. (about $5 more)

Of course now they have the HS-485HB for only $3 more than the 425BB, and the torque would be way overkill- but at least you wouldn't have to worry about stripping gears with sudden stops.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well if its overkill then that might be the way to go so i dont have to worry about it ..and the price still aint way out there..


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

i got the 485 on order should be coming up.. Now i just need to aquire the rest and get a building.. havent done much more lately.. stupid taxes taking my time and money


----------

